
Speaking Fees of Media/Internet "celebs" - aj
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-bonfire-of-vanities-part-deux-speaking-fees-of-mediainternet-types/
======
onreact-com
Crime pays: Kevin Mitnick: "the most wanted computer criminal in United States
history" $15K to $20K.

